# Ouchy Elbow!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

at the very least put and keep ice on it for the next 12 hours or so. I'd probably go see the doc , if it were me.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks Tiny, I've put some Antiflamme on it too but so far no effect from it, usually if it's muscle based that stuff does some good by now (on my back anyway).

I figure if it's still not right in the morning I'll go get it seen to, I start course on Monday so I probably shouldn't wait that long haha


----------



## Marcie (Jul 25, 2013)

You have a lot of nerves in your elbow (and your shoulder) so it's possible that you pinched something. Hopefully it gets better for you!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

It's gotten a lot better, still get a twinge now and again but it definitely seems a lot better.. Guess it was instant karma for giving my horse a decent smack huh.
I have a show on Saturday, note to self... Horse guts are harder to hurt than own elbow


----------



## Marcie (Jul 25, 2013)

Glad it's gettin' better for ya! And good luck at your show!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I didn't end up showing today  I was in too much pain and felt too sick to show.. I got diagnosed with Crohns disease in October but saw a specialist yesterday who turned around and said "no I don't think you have Crohns, I think you have Endometriosis that is showing as Crohns symptoms"... Oh for goodness sakes, figure out ONE diagnosis and stick with it! I have enough different drugs to open up my own illegal pharmacy. So he has taken me off my medication for Crohns... I've missed two doses of it now, and I Feel.Like.Crap. But that's completely off topic to the elbow.


----------



## PixeChick (Dec 17, 2013)

As advised and to re-enforce... ice, ice, ice. Ice for only 10 minutes at a time or you will burn the skin. Ice no more than 4 times a day for as many days as you need. Have it checked out if its still the same after a few days. I would also suggest figuring out why your horse lunged at you in the first place. Maybe more ground work on manners would suffice? You could have been hurt far more if the horse decided your hitting him didn't matter...and this can happen. Not meaning to preach but I worry about folks getting hurt...and its not the horses fault in most cases...just some tuning up with the training. Sorry..preachy again.... hope you don't mind.

BTW Doctors don't seem to know a whole lot about digestive issues...I've been through it too. Hope you get well soon and are riding and showing again. Sorry you had to miss your show.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

He lunged at me because he was refusing to get on the float and backing up instead, so I made him back up harder and faster to make his "escape" the harder option, he didn't like the idea and rebelled but still ended up realising that the easier option was to just get on the float. I floated him again on Tuesday just been and he didn't even offer to do anything other than what I asked, which was just get on the float. He has his moments like that if he hasn't been floated for a while, but will only do it when trying to get him on the float to leave home, more practice ought to do it, but thank you for your concern, and I don't mind at all.
Elbow is fine now thank goodness.

No they don't know a whole lot about digestive issues, I have just been off my medication for a week and was almost at the point of going to the hospital last night, so upon ringing the GI he told me to go back on my medication because "obviously something isn't right" - No kidding you genius! I don't need a medical degree to be able to tell that something isn't right! *facepalm*


----------

